# New Cumberland Dam



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Haven't been on here in a few years. Haven't been to the dam in over ten years. How's the white bass and hybrids been?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Almost nonexistent....


----------



## comando (Apr 30, 2006)

Hatchetman said:


> Almost nonexistent....


Did see a couple of full stringers walking back to their trucks the other day when I was driving past on Ohio side


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for that!

But,,, you sure they were White bass? (sauger/ eyes/ cats?)
If so,,,, I woulda loved to be there for that!


----------



## comando (Apr 30, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> But,,, you sure they were White bass? (sauger/ eyes/ cats?)
> If so,,,, I woulda loved to be there for that!


They looked like sauger from what I could tell


----------

